
Clojure tops list of worldwide best-paying programming languages - kimi
http://stackoverflow.com/insights/survey/2017/#top-paying-technologies
======
proyb2
How many sample was for Clojure? Less than 10? It mean nothing for a top
paying and there is no clear indication who were these developers backgrounds
and countries, probably high costs living is a factor for high paid salary.

